# Walla Walla



## Fr.Rambo (Jul 7, 2007)

About a year and a half ago before moving here from KY, I asked the Pacific Northwest group how the cycling was in Walla Walla.

Y'all told me it was good, and sure enough . . .

View attachment 198262


Thanks!

Should you coastal folks want to visit the dry side here's your chance to see a lot of it:

“Ride the Palouse” Bicycle Tour June 2010


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

cottonwood road i think. but it could be reeser.


----------



## Fr.Rambo (Jul 7, 2007)

Yep, Cottonwood. One of my favorites except that it's a false downhill. Even though I know it's coming it never seems fair.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

cool, in high school we lived about a mile from there. 

have you had a chance to do the tollgate ride yet?


----------



## Fr.Rambo (Jul 7, 2007)

Not yet, but the guys at the LBS (Allegro) say it's great.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

http://angrybeesound.wordpress.com/2008/10/31/4000-in-40/

i did that ride, alegro is right, its great. they also have a map and know good backroad


----------



## Fr.Rambo (Jul 7, 2007)

Since coming to Walla Walla I've wondered why I have a triple. Perhaps Tollgate is the reason. I suspect I'll need it for a 6k foot climb. I'm still used to Ky's very steep, but very short climbs. 6000 ft. over 20 miles is a new challenge. One worth trying though!


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Walla Walla is where I fell in love with road riding. I was in college at the time. Wasn't good for my study habits! LOL!

Look forward to going back each year for some hammering at the Tour of Walla Walla which was the weekend before last. Really need to get back for some more mellow riding with my lady. :smilewinkgrin:

Glad to hear others like it!

Say howdy to Steve and the boys at Allegro for me!

Cheers!
-Ian


----------



## Fr.Rambo (Jul 7, 2007)

The Tour of WW is a great race. I have to say this, of course, because Mrs. Fr.Rambo is on the board.:aureola: 

We're probably going by Allegro today, I'll say "Hey" to Steve and Justin.


----------

